# batch feed disposals



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

hey yall, i have a question. i have been told by insinkerator that batch feed disposals are illegal here in PA. however, i cant seem to find anything that says they are or are not legal, does anyone know where i can find out? i have a customer who is being a real d*******. weve offered him a 1hp stainless top of the line disposers dirt cheap and he insists on having a batch feed, which we will put in, if its legal. thanks in advance.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you ask the ise guy where he got the information?? He got it from some home inspector or didn't have any in stock to sell ya one??


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like bs


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

ive been told that several times before and even the home depots and lowes around here dont sell them. only 2 of the plumbing supply places sell them and they are all commercial ones and all special order. so i do tend to believe it just cant find the law anywhere.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sjaquay said:


> ive been told that several times before and even the home depots and lowes around here dont sell them. only 2 of the plumbing supply places sell them and they are all commercial ones and all special order. so i do tend to believe it just cant find the law anywhere.


What did u expect from Home Depot????? They are trained to say, if you don't see them on the shelf, they don't make them... to keep you from shopping other places...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Just as maintenancetech said.. They are only trained in what's on the shelves.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

This makes no sense to me. Why would a batch feed (which is safer to
operate) be illegal ANYWHERE


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

i didnt say home depot idiots said the were illegal, just that they dont sell them and i dont rely on them, i checked into it my self. insinkerator told me they cant even send them to pa addresses and ive only seen them in residentials 2 times in 20 years and both times the ho told me they got it out of state. ise actually said there are a few states that dont allow them but didnt tell me which others or why. i think its stupid but theres also codes here in this county i think are stupid.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sjaquay said:


> i didnt say home depot idiots said the were illegal, just that they dont sell them and i dont rely on them, i checked into it my self. insinkerator told me they cant even send them to pa addresses and ive only seen them in residentials 2 times in 20 years and both times the ho told me they got it out of state. ise actually said there are a few states that dont allow them but didnt tell me which others or why. i think its stupid but theres also codes here in this county i think are stupid.


Does your state have the same stupid law that dishwasher draIn cannot be connected to disopal barb connection for that reason?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll add this: a batch fed disposal sits about 2" lower under the kitchen sink than a regular disposal. Be mindful of the waste arm height under the sink. And if it's a re-model with an expensive undermount sink, then the disposal is going to be even lower.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what's "batch feed"


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

It's the kind of disposal that only runs when the stopper is in the drain flange.
The plug/stopper usually has magnets inside which "close" the electric supply
switch (located @ mount) and turns on the motor. Most units give a load click, when the magnets "close" the switch.
The name stems from the fact you can only grind up a "batch" at a time,
versus "continuous" feed (always open and running).


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> what's "batch feed"


They only grind food when the cap / lid is in place .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Documents/Disposer/Spec_Pro-17.pdf

Notice how long the throat is on the food waste grinder before the grind chamber. The batch fed model sits lower than a regular model; and with an under-mount stainless-steel sink with a deeper than normal sink basin, the drain is lower than perhaps the waste arm stubbed out of the wall.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Documents/Disposer/Spec_Pro-17.pdf
> 
> Notice how long the throat is on the food waste grinder before the grind chamber. The batch fed model sits lower than a regular model; and with an under-mount stainless-steel sink with a deeper than normal sink basin, the drain is lower than perhaps the waste arm stubbed out of the wall.


Sorry Mrs Jones I'm going to have to open the wall and move the drain.:yes:

" How come ? The granite company said it will fit just fine ":no:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Batch feed disposal is perfectly legal under the international code. Perhaps the local city has a specific code change or your state uses a different code.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

BigDave said:


> It's the kind of disposal that only runs when the stopper is in the drain flange.
> The plug/stopper usually has magnets inside which "close" the electric supply
> switch (located @ mount) and turns on the motor. Most units give a load click, when the magnets "close" the switch.
> The name stems from the fact you can only grind up a "batch" at a time,
> versus "continuous" feed (always open and running).


Installed several and didn't know the name of em!:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have only seen a couple of them doing service


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Just as maintenancetech said.. They are only trained in what's on the shelves.


Obviously you haven't been to the ones were I live. They aren't trained at all


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

They are legal in pa . slowes and home cheapo does not want any insurance claims against them . That is why they do not sell them do it your selfers


----------

